# Description du QMB réserve de fin de semaine et petits tips pour vous aidez...



## Kerosen (28 Dec 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis après faire mon QMB de fin de semaine (Qmb 1803 section 3 compagnie Golf) au RMR de Westmount (bilingues mais anglo et franco séparé à part pour quelques petites affaires fait en gros groupe).

J'ai présentement 2 w-e de fait.

Au fur et à mesure que va se dérouler le Qmb, j'en ferais un petit résumé pour que vous sachiez à quoi vous attendre.
Petit conseil pour tout de suite apprenez les insignes militaire et les équivalents autant de l'armée, de la marine et de l'aviation.
Commencer tout suite une autobiographie au ''JE'' au style narratif d'entre 400 et 600 mots avec les données fondamentales (lieu et date de naissance, nombre d'enfants famille, éducation rurale ou urbain) Éducation (privé ou public, dernière année, sport pratiqué, organisme appartenu ou poste, scout, cadet, comité étudiant), Situation avant les Forces (emploi, activités sport, social communautaire) Activités actuel ( passe-temps, activité social, état civil, aspiration future dans les Forces)
Soyez capable de l'amener en version papier ou être capable de la mettre en version électronique dans votre téléphone dans le cas que les instructeurs vous le permettre.

Garder cette version pour être capable d'en rajouter au fil des cours que vous allez suivre dans le FAC...

Trouver vous un ''buddy'' qui sera votre binôme durant le QMB, et apprenez également sont numéro de matricule.

Autre conseil, ne prenez rien personnellement par les instructeurs, si on vous crie après, si on crie après le groupe
certains des collègues de votre section (ou du peloton) vous feront payer pour, régler ca ensuite en privé avec l'individu.
Car certains ne seront jamais capable de respecter les consignes et les timings.
Vous serez tous un jours durant le QMB, senior de section et certains seront également senior de peloton (il passe les ELOF en premier et ensuite les NCM).
des fois à cause du nombre vous serez appellé à être senior de section plus d'une fois, donc soyez aviser.

Lors de vos instructions en classe, des questions seront poser à la fin dans les Powerpoint, prenez les en note, ainsi que les réponses, faites en ''melting pot', à l'aide de vos autres collègues de section pour avoir toutes les questions ainsi que les réponses, car ils seront éventuellement dans un examen.
Additionner les dans un documents WORD et que tout le monde de votre section est le même document avec les réponses. 
Certains QMB permettre les notes de cours, certain d'autre non, soyez avisé.
Prenez en note également les dates d'examens (ce que je n'ai pas fait, ni mes collègues ...)


La routine:

5h00 = réveil
5:15 = P.T.   (P.T. = Physical training)
6h00 = douche (30 secondes max. car peut-etre + 30 personnes pour 4 ou 5 douches) (on se lave le dessous de bras, la poche et le visage et c'est tout)
6:30 = déjeuner (après chaque section a son nettoyage à faire) (n'oubliez pas que les seniors mangent en dernier)
7:30 = inspection
8:00 = instruction (drill, en classe ect)
12:00 = Diner (après chaque section a son nettoyage à faire) (n'oubliez pas que les seniors mangent en dernier)
13:00 = Instruction
17:00 = souper (après chaque section a son nettoyage à faire) (n'oubliez pas que les seniors mangent en dernier) 
             (le dimanche soir, tout doit être propre: douche, 
             parade  square, mess, marches, entrées, campcot bien serrés.....on laisse pas de traces) 
             ne pas oublier non plus que vous devez vous changer et partir en civil le dimanche
18:00 = instruction ou review de la journée
21:00 = Dismiss ou Romper (fin de la journée, on est libre)
23:00 = on ferme les lumières (mais certains seront réveiller au courant de la nuit pour faire du fire picket....pour checker la batisse contre le feu)

WEEK END 1:

Paperasse, autobiographie, Morning PT,
Classe P.P. : drogue, condition physique, harcèlement, fierté armée (Éthos), incendie, sécurité général,
les grades, les saluts militaires, garde à vous (attention), repos (stand easy), repos repos (stand ease)  la marche militaire, le halte


WEEK END 2:

Été chercher notre stock militaire à LONGUE POINTE, endoc. l’apres-midi, drill marche, marquer nos choses, PT dimanche matin, drill marche, P.P. ….
note de service (écrire note de service pour un instructeur en Transformer)


J'écrirai le reste au fur et à mesure des WEEK ENDS
J'aurais 4 week end au cour des 5 prochaines semaines (5 janvier) donc après ca on aura la moitié de fait.

Si vous avez des questions  ne vous gèné pas.........


----------



## sarahsmom (28 Dec 2017)

Kerosen said:
			
		

> Trouver vous un ''body'' qui sera votre binomme durant le QMB, et apprenez également sont numéro de matricule.



Je sait que les instructeurs franco ont souvent des termes spécifiques/particuliers, may c'est pas "body" mais "buddy". Quand ils parlent de "buddy-fucker" ils vont dire "body-fucker" mais c'est belle et bien BUDDY. Ce que l'on cherche est un ami (buddy), pas just un corp mort (body).
Dans la régulière, par contre, je n'ai jamais eu a apprendre le numero de matricule de mon binôme. Le mien,  le numero de série de ma C7 et de mon scope (c'est pas un SCOOP, malgré ce que les instructeurs vont dire) mais jamais celui de mon binôme car il est possible que les binômes changent éventuellement (si le candidat ne fini pas le cour, ou en restructurant les sections au plaisirs des instructeurs. 

Pour ce qui est des insignes, ca va vous rentrer dedans assez vite. Si vous ne reconnaissez pas le rang, "Staff" passe assez souvent comme acceptable dans les premieres semaines.


----------



## Kerosen (28 Dec 2017)

Oui c'est vrai tu as raison, c'est bien  buddy et non body..........

Pour les insignes, c'est pas ceux des instructeurs, mais bien ceux des FAC et différence de nom et insigne
entre les 3 Forces (exemples : sergent (army et AF) = maitre de 2e classe (navy) 
insigne NCM pareil à toutes les forces (un peu différent pour l'aviation en sdt confirmé, mais se ressemble) 

lieutenant = enseigne de vaisseau de 1ere classe et apprendre les insigne de la marine des offiers

Moi j'en est 2 a apprendre le matricule car nous sommes un chiffre impair (et nous avons pris le + jeune sous notre aile (17 ans))
Entk nous autres, ils nous obligent à l'apprendre tu as raison si sa change, mais pour l'instant c'est comme ca, tu connais c'est l'Armée, et on applique ce qui est dit !!!
Et éventuellement nous devrons apprendre aussi no de série de la C7 (prochaine FDS)


----------



## Kerosen (10 Jan 2018)

3e fin de semaine

Sécurité C7, loi militaire, procès sommaire-cour martial, la santé mentale, le FFO, déshabillage et rhabillage le plus rapidement possible en mode FFO, manipulation C7,  démontage arme, drill avec arme, des tabarnac de push ups...... au moins 300 durant la fds, dont au moins 190 le dimanche

Les osties de push ups c'est ce qui M'ÉCOEURE le plus dans l'armée, car en bout de ligne sa sert a pas grand chose a part écœurer le monde


----------



## Schifty (10 Jan 2018)

Tu es pas fait pour l'armée si ca t'ecoeure, ca va etre beau au 13km


----------



## Kerosen (10 Jan 2018)

le 13 km ca me dérange pas, j'ai fait sa quelques fois avant de rentrer, pour voir comment cela était, je l'ai même fait sous un soleil de plomb avec très peu d'eau...

des push ups pour faire des push ups sa sert à rien, ce n'est fait que pour faire chier le monde

C'est pas ca l'armée et tu le sais !!!!!

faire des push ups, pour gagner en force musculaire et en endurance ca me va très bien, mais juste pour écoeurer le monde
c'est complétement INUTILE, tu as le droit de ne pas etre d'accord, mais les instructeurs ne détiennnent pas le monopole de la vérité !!!!

J'ai un instructeur qui présentement qui nous l'a dit qu'il ne croit as a crier apres les recruits comme certains chiens enrager font et 
surtout le fait de faire faire des push ups pour le simple plaisirs de nous faire faire des push ups, faire des affaires inutile ne réenforce rien du tout,
mais faire des choses qui ont un but, ha là ca sert a quelque chose et le réenforcement ce fait.


----------



## sarahsmom (11 Jan 2018)

Moi, je suis d'accord avec Schifty, il est possible que les forces ne sont pas pour toi.

Dans les forces, nous n'avons pas le droit d'avoir un avis ou une opinion personnelle. Si les forces avait voulu que tu ai une opinion, tu l'aurait reçu avec ton kit au supply.
Pendant ton QMB, oui les instructeurs  ont la monopole sur la vérité. Pendant tes fin de semaines au QMB, les instructeurs ont le role de ton père, ta mère, ton meilleur chum, ta blonde, ton prêtre, ton dieu, etc.
Si ton peloton a reçu des pushups de punition, c'est qu'il y a quelque chose de pas correcte dans ton peloton/section/etc. Au lieu de chialer sur l'internet, ce serait plus avantageux de trouver ce qui ne marche pas et de le corriger. Et compte toi chanceux que tu peut retourner a la maison a tous les dimanches. La force régulière sont la pour 5 semaines sans accès a l'internet ou leur telephone ou leur famille. Pas le droit de sortir dehors sans permission.

C'est sur qu'il y a un instructeur qui ne croit pas au criage et ou PT de punition. Lui, c'est le "good cop". Il en faut toujours un par cour. C'est à lui que les recrues vont raconter leurs bobos et leurs mal de coeur.


----------



## Kerosen (11 Jan 2018)

Désoler mais je ne chiale pas sur internet, j'ai juste dit des osties de push ups c'est sa qui m'écœure
on est venu critiquer mon opinion ....
En rentrant dans l'armée j'ai malheureusement pas perdu la raison, et quand je suis en civil
je me permet d'émettre mon opinion
Quand je suis dans les rangs, je ferme ma gueule et je subis


----------



## Schifty (12 Jan 2018)

Tu as plusieurs chose a apprendre. Justement en tant que militaire, tu peux pas émettre d'opinion face a l'armée, surtout pas sur le net et les média sociaux, sinon gare au conséquence. Tu le sais pas mais on est très surveiller. Tant que par l'opinion public ou même par tes supérieurs. On a un de nos régulier cette été qui a été mis a la porte pour cette raison, après plusieurs réprimande, mesure corrective, l'unité la sortie 5D.

Les pushup peuvent t’écœurer, tu peux penser c'est pas ça l'armée, mais l'entrainement de groupe va en compter. Je suis régulier alors je sais pas si dans une unité de réserviste font du PT...

De plus je crois pas ton test de 13km était réaliste. Avec le poids, la vitesse qui reviens a quasi la vitesse de ''marche olympique''. Bon c'est poussé, mais ça reste très rapide et non une balade du dimanche sur 13km.


----------

